#ubuntu-lb 2011-05-09
<youssefchaker> what do you guys think of the new desktop with the panel and all?
<youssefchaker> i feel lost now for some reason!!
#ubuntu-lb 2011-05-12
<ghantoos> marahib
<Armageddon> ghantoos, sapa7o
<ghantoos> Armageddon: ahlen :)
<Armageddon> ghantoos, kayfa 7alouka ?
<Armageddon> long time no see
<Armageddon> wlok kifaw el batrak ?
<ghantoos> walah mecheh'l'7al, enta kifak?
<Armageddon> I have a final today
<ghantoos> shit, good luck with that!
<Armageddon> thanks batrak
<Armageddon> kifa fransa ma3ak ?
<Armageddon> 7ada 3ambi3azbak ?
<Armageddon> 2ille bas
<Armageddon> add a highlight to batrak ! ghantoos :p
#ubuntu-lb 2011-05-13
<ghantoos> Armageddon: just saw your messages :)
<ghantoos> Armageddon: rawa2, i'll be moving to Canada very soon
<Armageddon> really ?
<Armageddon> come visit :d
<ghantoos> Armageddon: ba2a, raked raked nowadays..
<Armageddon> ghantoos,
<Armageddon> I have a question
<Armageddon> any idea how to enable arabic support in gnome-terminal ?
<ghantoos> not sure, but this might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1451241
<Armageddon> not on Ubuntu ! :p
<ghantoos> aha on what?
<Armageddon> any linux distro
<Armageddon> a random one
<ghantoos> dabbir rasak! :)
<Armageddon> ok :(
<ghantoos> :))
<Armageddon> it's not funny
<Armageddon> I see arabic from ltr
#ubuntu-lb 2012-05-10
<theGrg> Hey Armageddon
<Armageddon> theGrg, o/
<theGrg> Armageddon
#ubuntu-lb 2012-05-11
<theGrg> Armageddon turns out all I needed was --left-of :p
<Armageddon> theGrg, yea
<Armageddon> or grandr :p
#ubuntu-lb 2013-05-09
<Chat77> Hello
